# Uber driver arrested after turning in phone



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://amp.cbs46.com/story/38133714/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone
Published: May 7, 2018 









A metro Atlanta Uber driver said a passenger left a cell phone in her car.

"When I found the phone, being that the office is so far, I normally wait until I get a collection of things because people leave things all the time, so I could make one trip," the driver, who did not want to be identified said.

A few weeks later, she said she dropped the phone off at the Uber office near Clairmont Road.

"At that time we didn't have anything in place where you could contact the rider and give them their phone back," she said.

She said in February of 2017, she received a text message from someone claiming to be a detective looking for the phone.

"I told them the phone is at Uber," she explained. "They said that they had contacted Uber and there was no record of the phone being turned in so at that point I told them if you are the police, they would not have told you that so at that point I did not believe them."

Fast forward to last Thursday, on May 3, the woman said she was pulled over for speeding in Cobb County by a state trooper.

"He said umm you're not being arrested but I'm going to have to detain you, there's a warrant out for your arrest in Dekalb County."

The warrant was for theft of lost/mislaid property and the offense date is January 1, 2017. The passenger who left the phone behind went to police. After being detained by state troopers, Cobb County police took her to jail, where she spent the night.

"It was a horrifying experience," she said. "It was very degrading, very embarrassing."

The next day she was transferred to Dekalb County, where the warrant was issued. After bonding out, she said Uber shut deactivated her account.

"I've been with Uber almost four years, it'll be four years in July. I have over seven thousand trips under my belt. I have, out of a five star rating, I have a 4.92 so I'm not an irresponsible person."

There really is no clear-cut policy for retrieving items left behind in an Uber. By phone, an Uber spokesperson said the best way to get something back after a trip ends is to "work it out with the driver".

On its website, Uber washes its hands clean of missing items, stating

Drivers are independent contractors. Neither Uber nor drivers are responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends. We're here to help, but cannot guarantee that a driver has your item or can immediately deliver it to you."

The driver said she has lost hundreds of dollars over the incident.

"Hopefully this will help me get my account activated because I have not done anything wrong," she said. "I've done exactly what i was supposed to do."

Uber responded to CBS46's requests for comments Monday afternoon. A spokesperson confirmed the driver did drop the phone off at the Atlanta driver support hub.

We're told the rider was able to retrieve the phone from the hub. The spokesperson goes on to say the rider did not inform police that she had picked up the phone.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

You are better off turning the phone in to the police than to any Uber Hub. They seem to be forgetful and quick to throw Us under the Bus.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber didn’t throw anyone under the bus here. Three weeks is the soonest she could have turned the phone in? Come on.

Anyeay this is a non-issue now; Uber pays you a return item fee


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

4 years and all those rides and you still screwed it up.

Sigh....


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Turn it into the Police
They give you a receipt
Hopefully the furthest police department possible.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

This can't be the whole story. What will stop any passenger from filing false police reports on any driver they want? Drivers will be subject to warrants anytime a passenger even thinks they left a phone behind? How can a driver prove they don't have the phone in their car? It seems like the police didn't need solid proof that the phone was left in an Uber drivers car before they issued a warrant. Very frightening!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> This can't be the whole story. What will stop any passenger from filing false police reports on any driver they want? Drivers will be subject to warrants anytime a passenger even thinks they left a phone behind? How can a driver prove they don't have the phone in their car? It seems like the police didn't need solid proof that the phone was left in an Uber drivers car before they issued a warrant. Very frightening!!!


It seems to me that the police tried to clear it up by doing some text messaging in a voluntary encounter. The person did not believe that they were police and ended communication with them. They felt that they had enough evidence and so did a judge it seems given the driver basically refused to help them get to the bottom of it all.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

yet another reason i would rather drive a taxi. Lost and founds...

I know that i can drop lost or founds off 24/7 at the shop and wipe my hand of these problems. And i know that the police have to contact the cab company in order to get enough information to be able to file charges...

There's a certain legal buffer that not using your own car provides. Namely...

I know the police will contact the cab company in the event of these allegations and they arn't so quick to file charges with taxis. Mostly cause all Le paxhole can get off me is "Scott" and my cab number. Which isn't enough to file charges without contacting the cab company first.

As apposed to uber that doesn't even have a phone number for the police to call.

(trust me when i say this)
The first instinct of Le Paxhole is to call the cab company...
_
"so a driver has your cell phone? Let me call the driver.." says the cab company..

"the driver is X miles away, you can pay the meter or you can pick it up from the shop when the driver turns it in" the cab company tells the customer._

Let's say Le paxhole decides to call the cops anyway...

_"So you say a cab driver has your cell phone? Call the cab company and come back later.." says the cop. _(Seriously a cop won't file a police report on this LOL)

Let's say Le Paxhole lies and tells the cops they called the company and DIDN'T
The first thing the cop HAS (as in MUST) do is call the cab company to get my full legal name and address.

_
"This is officer Blank of Orange county Sherrif's office, i need the contact info for Stevie who is driving 923"

"What time did something allegedly happen?"

"It was cab 923"

"but what time? Multiple people drive many of the taxis" they ask the cop.

"2:30 AM"

"Why?"

"Someone says the driver has his cell phone"

"Hold a second"

"I-phone 10?"

"yes" replies the cop.

"it's at the shop (324 w gore st Orlando Building number 1), they can either pick it up or pay to have a taxi deliver it. "_
(at this point there is no cop on earth that is going to bother filing charges)
_
"problem solved Le Paxhole, go to the shop and pick it up. 324 w gore st Orlando, bulding number 1. Or you can pay to have it delivered" the cop tells Le Paxhole._


So much easier for the cops than filing a police report. It's funny how having a local business makes this a different matter than being a cell phone app with zero local presence aside from ICs.

With uber there is nothing for the cops to do but file a police report.
Driving a taxi... the cops have to call the company to file charges.

Thanks for giving me another reason not to drive uber anymore.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp.cbs46.com/story/38133714/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone
> Published: May 7, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


Seems grounds for a false arrest lawsuit. The item was lost, so it wasn't stolen.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> The warrant was for theft of lost/mislaid property and the offense date is January 1, 2017.


Georgia must have some pretty lame laws. In nearly every state you must have 3 factors for a charge of theft.

1) an item that was stolen
2) a person that stole the item
3) and fully intending to steal the item

There is no way in hell that this driver ever intended to steal, keep, sell or transfer that phone for any reason. She has a very good case for false arrest and false imprisonment.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> _ 324 w gore st Orlando, bulding number 1. Or you can pay to have it delivered" the cop tells Le Paxhole_.


Gore street? No wonder Mears drivers are always cutting me off at the Kaley exit ramp in a desperate move to turn north onto Division. How many times have I seen you there and not even known who you were? Because that's my ramp. To my house. Haha


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the pax must have known the judge or da, there was no theft here, they just wanted to be aholes

if he pax gets reactivated, i would just dump all phones in the trash using something so as to not leave fingerprints

there wouldnt be any way for them to prove you stole it if they cant prove you ever had it


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Uber didn't throw anyone under the bus here. Three weeks is the soonest she could have turned the phone in? Come on.
> 
> Anyeay this is a non-issue now; Uber pays you a return item fee


At least come up with a better excuse than I was waiting for lost items to pile up before turning them in lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Drop the phone in the nearest and next mail box.
From then on ... "Don't have a phone, never saw a fone, no fone in my car, I looked ... don't know anything about a fone, hell, I can't even spell fone."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Drop the phone in the nearest and next mail box.
> From then on ... "Don't have a phone, never saw a fone, no fone in my car, I looked ... don't know anything about a fone, hell, I can't even spell fone."


Is that like when a restaurant doesn't use real crab so they spell it krab? Lol


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Is that like when a restaurant doesn't use real crab so they spell it krab? Lol


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm surprised at how many drivers assume that a driver is responsible for personal property left in car. I had someone leave a purse in my car and I did not see it until the next passenger brought it to my attention. The next pax, a female, could have easily stolen the purse and I would have had no clue. It gets even more confusing if you are doing lyft line or uber pool. Furthermore, how can a pax be certain they left the item in your car. It could have dropped onto the sidewalk when they got out etc.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> I'm surprised at how many drivers assume that a driver is responsible for personal property left in car. I had someone leave a purse in my car and I did not see it until the next passenger brought it to my attention. The next pax, a female, could have easily stolen the purse and I would have had no clue. It gets even more confusing if you are doing lyft line or uber pool. Furthermore, how can a pax be certain they left the item in your car. It could have dropped onto the sidewalk when they got out etc.


When you have drivers being arrested for phones they they had turned in already I don't take the situation lately and will do everything I can to document the phone drop of.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

*I'm surprised at how many drivers assume that a driver is responsible for personal property left in car. *
In Cali the driver IS responsible for someone else's personal property. It is called, I believe, a 'bailment'. I am surprised at how many drivers believe as the one above who says that "_When you have drivers being arrested for phones they they had turned in already I don't take the situation lately and will do everything I can to document the phone drop off_" and fail to understand that the best way to protect yourself is to NEVER, EVER admit to having possession of someone else's property. If you do - you automatically accept responsibility for it.

When someone of authority starts asking me questions, I get real ... um ... slippery. I will answer in very ambiguous ways and ask a question back. We need to trade info - or I just STFU.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> *I'm surprised at how many drivers assume that a driver is responsible for personal property left in car. *
> In Cali the driver IS responsible for someone else's personal property. It is called, I believe, a 'bailment'. I am surprised at how many drivers believe as the one above who says that "_When you have drivers being arrested for phones they they had turned in already I don't take the situation lately and will do everything I can to document the phone drop off_" and fail to understand that the best way to protect yourself is to NEVER, EVER admit to having possession of someone else's property. If you do - you automatically accept responsibility for it.
> 
> When someone of authority starts asking me questions, I get real ... um ... slippery. I will answer in very ambiguous ways and ask a question back. We need to trade info - or I just STFU.


We just got clarification in DC that we can turn in lost items at the Department of For-Hire Vehicles and they will issue a receipt for the items. There is no reason to be slippery just do what you are supposed to do and document that it was done.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> *I'm surprised at how many drivers assume that a driver is responsible for personal property left in car. *
> In Cali the driver IS responsible for someone else's personal property. It is called, I believe, a 'bailment'. I am surprised at how many drivers believe as the one above who says that "_When you have drivers being arrested for phones they they had turned in already I don't take the situation lately and will do everything I can to document the phone drop off_" and fail to understand that the best way to protect yourself is to NEVER, EVER admit to having possession of someone else's property. If you do - you automatically accept responsibility for it.
> 
> When someone of authority starts asking me questions, I get real ... um ... slippery. I will answer in very ambiguous ways and ask a question back. We need to trade info - or I just STFU.


Yes bailment deals with possession vs ownership. Every driver needs to be very clear that they are not in possession and did not take any responsibility for property left in their car. My point was it is very hard for a passenger to establish a driver is in possession of their property. I agree dont help the law or pax establish even the possibility of possession.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Uber didn't throw anyone under the bus here. Three weeks is the soonest she could have turned the phone in? Come on.
> 
> Anyeay this is a non-issue now; Uber pays you a return item fee


Yeah I agree. If it were a day....maybe two.....three possibly I might be able to see her dside of it. But three weeks?!

For anything of value the safest thing to do is to take it to the police. There are two drawbacks though.

#1 - It can take anywhere from 5 - 30 minutes. At my police station they actually get an officer and make you swear as to the truth of the report.

#2 - If you turn the item into the police I don't think you get the $15.

OTOH the benefits:

#1 - Pax can't get you arrested.
#2 - Pax can't get you deactivated.
#3 - Pax can't demand you return the item immediately ("go to the PD it is there")
#4 - Pax can't trace the phone GPS back to your house and start banging on the door at 4am.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_*"no reason to be slippery just do what you are supposed to do''*_
What I am supposed to do is see to the safety and well being of myself and my family. My self first. I can't attend to my duties to feed, clothe and shelter my family if I am in jail, or distracted and spending assets on lawyers to keep me out of jail. I am not 'supposed' to see to the well being of a stranger who may just wish me harm. So, what I am supposed to do is drop the damn thing in a mailbox.

*"it is very hard for a passenger to establish a driver is in possession of their property"*
Yes, it is. Unless you admit to it. Drop it in a mailbox, and then it's all about "phone? what phone? don't know what you are talking about. I don't have a phone. Did you lose a phone?"


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> You are better off turning the phone in to the police than to any Uber Hub. They seem to be forgetful and quick to throw Us under the Bus.


What phone?...out the window she goes.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> What phone?...out the window she goes.


Exactly mate, the sidewalk is always your friend. Bounce, bounce, bounce. Phones, purses, you name it. I am an equal opportunity disposer. This story reaks though. She must have used the phone. They would not have charged and convicted her without some evidence.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Exactly mate, the sidewalk is always your friend. Bounce, bounce, bounce. Phones, purses, you name it. I am an equal opportunity disposer. This story reaks though. She must have used the phone. They would not have charged and convicted her without some evidence.


Did they convict? I heard they'd only arrested.
Lots of money to defend, or a plea bargain that changes your life forever.
It goes out of the car RFN.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I have never found ANYTHING left in my car......any neither should you....


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Rat said:


> Seems grounds for a false arrest lawsuit. The item was lost, so it wasn't stolen.


What I question is two times a pax has left a phone in my car. Both times they called me(one on my phone through Lyft and the other on their phone. Arrangements were made to return them, one pax even tipped me $15. So why did this pax not call either directly or through Uber. As for the driver, she waits until things pile up? I have had 4 items left in my car, after nearly 800 rides. Crazy.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

I will say the drivers side of the story does kind of sound like b.s. Just some of the wording and the timeline, I don't understand. I had a guy leave a phone in the car, and then I wake up the next day with 6 phone calls and text message from Uber, so I do understand, that this can happen. You don't want to really trifle with phones especially Iphone's. There are too many ways to track it.

a better conversation is how casual people get with what can now be a $700-1000 device.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> What phone?...out the window she goes.


I don't see why drivers just don't throw it in a bush or something. The owner can track it.

People make mistakes, people pay for mistakes.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I found a Fitbit in my car tonight drunk female pax I sent uber a message. Hopefully I won’t end up in jail.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Mole said:


> I found a Fitbit in my car tonight drunk female pax I sent uber a message. Hopefully I won't end up in jail.


I am pulling for you.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

On its website, Uber washes its hands clean of missing items, stating

Drivers are independent contractors. Neither Uber nor drivers are responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends. We're here to help, but cannot guarantee that a driver has your item or can immediately deliver it to you."


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> _*"no reason to be slippery just do what you are supposed to do''*_
> What I am supposed to do is see to the safety and well being of myself and my family. My self first. I can't attend to my duties to feed, clothe and shelter my family if I am in jail, or distracted and spending assets on lawyers to keep me out of jail. I am not 'supposed' to see to the well being of a stranger who may just wish me harm. So, what I am supposed to do is drop the damn thing in a mailbox.
> 
> *"it is very hard for a passenger to establish a driver is in possession of their property"*
> Yes, it is. Unless you admit to it. Drop it in a mailbox, and then it's all about "phone? what phone? don't know what you are talking about. I don't have a phone. Did you lose a phone?"


Don't break the law and you don't have to worry about avoiding jail for the most part. The only reason the driver in this story had a problem and ended up being arrested is because they were being evasive and not answering the questions honestly. Most people get in more trouble covering stuff up than they would have been in if they just came forward with what happened.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

no good deed goes unpunished, day crowd usually no hassle,

night crowd deny deny deny, act like Kareem & sky hook it out the window after you wipe it for prints, tape over cameras, or power it off asap & sell it on Craigslist away from your house so the gps don't incriminate you or if you want to lose money & time drop it at closest gestapo headquarters or drop in a mailbox

if it was important they wouldn't of forgotten it $15 is only worth it if its a mile or less from your house


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Some people amaze me on here how comfortable they are with lying, parents really are failing in teaching their children right from wrong.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Some people amaze me on here how comfortable they are with lying, parents really are failing in teaching their children right from wrong.


do unto others as they do you

when in rome

its a job not charity

second you do the right thing, uber will punish you & the riders will take advantage

1 star service for 1 star prices

lost items on xl, select, black, or from a tipper magically are never lost


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Mole said:


> I found a Fitbit in my car tonight drunk female pax I sent uber a message. Hopefully I won't end up in jail.


Had you followed the rule "I never find anything" you would not have any future concerns. If you happened to pass the general area where you dropped the pax off you could throw the thing that was not in your car out the window. Otherwise, a good smack with a hammer on that thing that never existed would have worked just as well.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> This can't be the whole story. What will stop any passenger from filing false police reports on any driver they want? Drivers will be subject to warrants anytime a passenger even thinks they left a phone behind? How can a driver prove they don't have the phone in their car? It seems like the police didn't need solid proof that the phone was left in an Uber drivers car before they issued a warrant. Very frightening!!!


She admitted to taking possesion of the lost phone.
This is why most drivers never find anything left in their car. Pax is mistaken, the pax was probably drunk and left her stuff at the bar.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> She admitted to taking possesion of the lost phone.
> This is why most drivers never find anything left in their car. Pax is mistaken, the pax was probably drunk and left her stuff at the bar.


You left out "the next customer stealing it and walking off with it"


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I will always try to do the right thing and get stuff back to the pax. I've been not compensated once.

Positive karma goes a long way.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

drive4lyft69 said:


> What I question is two times a pax has left a phone in my car. Both times they called me(one on my phone through Lyft and the other on their phone. Arrangements were made to return them, one pax even tipped me $15. So why did this pax not call either directly or through Uber. As for the driver, she waits until things pile up? I have had 4 items left in my car, after nearly 800 rides. Crazy.


I have never gotten a tip for returning a phone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp.cbs46.com/story/38133714/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone
> Published: May 7, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


" the Rider DID RETRIEVE THE PHONE FROM UBER HUB LOST & FOUND "!

" THE RIDER DID NOT INFORM POLICE "!

Why was the Driver ARRESTED !?

Why was the Driver DEACTIVATED !?!?

UNION.

LAWSUITS !



2Cents said:


> I have never gotten a tip for returning a phone.


Out the window from now on.
Screw all of this.

" I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SPEAKING OF . GOODBYE."


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

I found a brand new gorgeous S8 in my backseat the very first night. They tried calling the phone several times that night, but every time they did I was either driving, so I couldn't answer, or didn't notice it. The next day I answered it, and we arranged to meet up near my apartment. 15$ from uber. I'm not sure why anyone feels the need to go out of their way. If you're worried about the phone being tracked to your house, then turn it off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

scott9002ca said:


> I found a brand new gorgeous S8 in my backseat the very first night. They tried calling the phone several times that night, but every time they did I was either driving, so I couldn't answer, or didn't notice it. The next day I answered it, and we arranged to meet up near my apartment. 15$ from uber. I'm not sure why anyone feels the need to go out of their way. If you're worried about the phone being tracked to your house, then turn it off.


I have a nice Rusty Old sledge hammer at the house.

The joy of smashing $800.00 phones left in $7.00 rides by rude people who do not tip
Is WORTH SO MUCH MORE THAN $15.00 !

You must do what Liberates your Soul !

$15.00 will buy you 3 gallons of gas in a month ?
NEVER MIND THE HOUR OF WASTED WORKING TIME !

$15.00 will buy you 3 gallons of gas in a month ?

NEVER MIND THE HOUR OF WASTED WORKING TIME !


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> I'm surprised at how many drivers assume that a driver is responsible for personal property left in car. I had someone leave a purse in my car and I did not see it until the next passenger brought it to my attention. The next pax, a female, could have easily stolen the purse and I would have had no clue. It gets even more confusing if you are doing lyft line or uber pool. Furthermore, how can a pax be certain they left the item in your car. It could have dropped onto the sidewalk when they got out etc.


In many urban jurisdictions, including the City of Seattle (where I am), you are required to check your vehicle for lost items after each ride. Transportation providers are further required to have a process for custody and return of such items (i.e. you can drop lost items at the Hub). You may want to check your local regulations.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a nice Rusty Old sledge hammer at the house.
> 
> The joy of smashing $800.00 phones left in $7.00 rides by rude people who do not tip
> Is WORTH SO MUCH MORE THAN $15.00 !
> ...


I guess... whatever makes you happy. I thought gas was a lot cheaper than that in the states. This WAS a 35-40$ trip to begin with, and was on heavy surge.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Syn said:


> On its website, Uber washes its hands clean of missing items, stating
> 
> Drivers are independent contractors. Neither Uber nor drivers are responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends. We're here to help, but cannot guarantee that a driver has your item or can immediately deliver it to you."


What they say on their website, and what local regulations demand, are two different things.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Uber didn't throw anyone under the bus here. Three weeks is the soonest she could have turned the phone in? Come on.
> 
> Anyeay this is a non-issue now; Uber pays you a return item fee


I couldn't go to our far away hub for at least a month. They make the damn hib so far you have to practically take the damn day off. And- all the idiot had to do was check back with the uber offices, which her du.b drunk ass did, which is why she got her phone back. If I were the driver, I'd get a copy of the police report and demand they get arrested for filing a false report. You're supposed to correct that stuff when you know it isn't true.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't break the law and you don't have to worry about avoiding jail for the most part. The only reason the driver in this story had a problem and ended up being arrested is because they were being evasive and not answering the questions honestly. Most people get in more trouble covering stuff up than they would have been in if they just came forward with what happened.


Every lawyer in the country disagrees with you


----------



## Neverceasing (May 2, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp.cbs46.com/story/38133714/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone
> Published: May 7, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently some senator or CEO left the phone with all the pics of his gay sexcapades with underaged boys in the car and wanted to make sure the situation was contained.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DexNex said:


> In many urban jurisdictions, including the City of Seattle (where I am), you are required to check your vehicle for lost items after each ride. Transportation providers are further required to have a process for custody and return of such items (i.e. you can drop lost items at the Hub). You may want to check your local regulations.


I see NOTHING !



scott9002ca said:


> I guess... whatever makes you happy. I thought gas was a lot cheaper than that in the states. This WAS a 35-40$ trip to begin with, and was on heavy surge.


Adults
Must learn to be RESPONSIBLE.

SOMETIMES
Losing a phone is an excellent Teacher !


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-no-tipping-behavior-is-about-to-be-a-two-way-street.93952/

Still my favorite thread on this topic...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Rat said:


> Seems grounds for a false arrest lawsuit. The item was lost, so it wasn't stolen.


It was legally stolen, which is why a warrant was issued for the driver.



UberBastid said:


> _*"no reason to be slippery just do what you are supposed to do''*_
> What I am supposed to do is see to the safety and well being of myself and my family. My self first. I can't attend to my duties to feed, clothe and shelter my family if I am in jail, or distracted and spending assets on lawyers to keep me out of jail. I am not 'supposed' to see to the well being of a stranger who may just wish me harm. So, what I am supposed to do is drop the damn thing in a mailbox.
> 
> *"it is very hard for a passenger to establish a driver is in possession of their property"*
> Yes, it is. Unless you admit to it. Drop it in a mailbox, and then it's all about "phone? what phone? don't know what you are talking about. I don't have a phone. Did you lose a phone?"


Dropping it in a mailbox is illegal. That's going to increase your chances of dealing with your local PD.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp.cbs46.com/story/38133714/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone
> Published: May 7, 2018
> 
> 
> ...





BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp.cbs46.com/story/38133714/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone
> Published: May 7, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


This story really pisses me off! I had a rider leave her phone in my car and then called to retrieve it at 10:00 am Sunday when I was at home in the burbs. I said there was no way I was coming out to the city tonight, I had to work in the morning. I told her I could meet her at my Chicago office on Tuesday if she wanted. She was very huffy and puffy, but said her Bf would. They are very entitled


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Mr Jinx said:


> This story really pisses me off! I had a rider leave her phone in my car and then called to retrieve it at 10:00 am Sunday when I was at home in the burbs. I said there was no way I was coming out to the city tonight, I had to work in the morning. I told her I could meet her at my Chicago office on Tuesday if she wanted. She was very huffy and puffy, but said her Bf would. They are very entitled


Actually you're coming off as the entitled one here.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Just never find anything.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> It was legally stolen, which is why a warrant was issued for the driver.
> 
> Dropping it in a mailbox is illegal. That's going to increase your chances of dealing with your local PD.


Legally stolen? LMAO. That's funny as hell. I gotta remember that next time I get caught dropping a cell phone into a mail box, or some huge old woman's purse .... "What you talkin about officer ... this here item is legally stolen."
That'd be like an Alice's Restaurant story. I wonder how much time I'd have to pull for putting a cell phone in a mail box. Have to look that up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The problem with dropping off the thing at the offices of F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* is that neither issues a receipt. As the article states, something went South and initially, the people in the office denied that it ever had been dropped off there.

Most Police and Sheriff's Departments will issue a receipt for lost and found. The Metropolitan Police in the Capital of Your Nation are an exception. Fortunately, the Office of the Regulatory Authority in said Capital of said Nation will accept the lost and found and will issue a receipt.



Jo3030 said:


> Turn it into the Police They give you a receipt


Not in The District of Columbia, they do not. They used to, but, no more. Fortunately, DFHV DOES.



Uberfunitis said:


> document the drop of.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

If the place where you drop it loses it, and, you have no proof, of course, the people there are going to deny that you ever left it there. Then, you will be held responsible for it. This is why I support the hook shot out the driver's window and across the top of the car. I used to think that such conduct was reprehensible, but, after seeing too many people get it raw and dry when they did not deserve it, I understand why people do it.

If, however, there were to be a change, such as All Bets Off on lost and found, things might go a bit better for all concerned.



Uberfunitis said:


> We just got clarification in DC that we can turn in lost items at the Department of For-Hire Vehicles and they will issue a receipt for the items.


Fortunately, we did. PoPoMetroPo used to issue receipts, but no more. Fortunately, DFHV does issue them. If only F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* would issue them, or, at least send a text and e-Mail verification.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

*As the article states, something went South and initially, the people in the office denied that it ever had been dropped off there.*

Exactly right. They dropped it in a mailbox. 
(where have I heard that before, good idea.)


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Legally stolen? LMAO. That's funny as hell. I gotta remember that next time I get caught dropping a cell phone into a mail box, or some huge old woman's purse .... "What you talkin about officer ... this here item is legally stolen."
> That'd be like an Alice's Restaurant story. I wonder how much time I'd have to pull for putting a cell phone in a mail box. Have to look that up.


rock on for Alice's Restaurant reference.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a nice Rusty Old sledge hammer at the house.
> 
> The joy of smashing $800.00 phones left in $7.00 rides by rude people who do not tip
> Is WORTH SO MUCH MORE THAN $15.00 !
> ...


If you smash it and THEN return it do you still get the $15?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you smash it and THEN return it do you still get the $15?


I LIKE the way you Think !


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Phone? What phone. There was no phone left in my car I check the back after each ride.


----------



## Tibrious (Mar 25, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> We just got clarification in DC that we can turn in lost items at the Department of For-Hire Vehicles and they will issue a receipt for the items. There is no reason to be slippery just do what you are supposed to do and document that it was done.


But that's only in DC for arguments sake, not every state and local municipality is that flexible and forgiving.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Legally stolen? LMAO. That's funny as hell. I gotta remember that next time I get caught dropping a cell phone into a mail box, or some huge old woman's purse .... "What you talkin about officer ... this here item is legally stolen."
> That'd be like an Alice's Restaurant story. I wonder how much time I'd have to pull for putting a cell phone in a mail box. Have to look that up.


I don't think you've been reading the thread.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

When Pax leave their phone and I need to stay out working to pay my bills, I shut the phone off if I'm too far away from the pax drop off, especially if it was an apartment building. I'm not going to search a complex to try and figure out which appartment I dropped them off at. Then, when I'm done with my shift, it goes to the nearest police station to me at the time. Doesn't matter if now I'm 100 miles away from the pax drop off now. If they were rude and pissed me off, I'm gassing up my car and driving it another 100 miles further away to some boonie town police station. It's a Prius so........


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

*tl;dr This CBS "News" report makes ZERO logical sense. This driver has zero logical reasoning skills. If the police contact you about a phone, then you need to talk to the police.*

-----------

I read this at first and then dismissed the whole story as not making a lot of sense. Then I went back today, and reread it, there are some things here that bother me, so I went and watched the report. (being CBS I wasn't expecting much)

A detective from the police department contacted this driver...*. BY SENDING HER A TEXT MESSAGE? *

I was not aware that the police department contacts folks using text messages, and I would be suspicious too, HOWEVER...

*If a detective from the police department is contacting you, girl, please, take it seriously.

There is something wrong with this woman's logical reasoning skills: "If you really were the police" she says "they would not have told you this"

I'm just baffled by what exactly is going on here, in this woman's mind.*

At first I thought she was contacted by a private detective. In which case she would have grounds to sue Uber for giving out her information to a private detective, but, no, this was a police detective from the police department, which is easily confirmed by contacting the police.

-------
https://amp.cbs46.com/story/38133714/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone

Another part that doesn't make sense (watch the video) ...like I said, I expected very little from CBS reporting.
*
1. Lady gets txt message from police detective about phone..

2. Lady did not believe it was the police????
*
*3. "Fast forward to last Thursday, WELL OVER 1 YEAR LATER" *

WTF?! A year later??? What happened in between getting a txt message from the detective and a year later? Did she return the phone? As usual, CBS has not failed to completely baffle me.

-----


*Let me be real serious here for a second, some of you folks are joking, and some of you are dead serious, but it really isn't a joke. *

**
*A phone is like a child. A sacred gift from god. Steve Jobs gave his life so that we may all have, literally, the sum of human knowledge in our hands. *


*You should treat that phone as if someone left a child in your car. Would you wait 2 weeks to return a child!?*


*BEST PART:*

*"Uber says best way to get something back, work something out with the driver."*

They also went on to state "They ain't responsible for the driver, they ain't responsible for the PAX, they ain't responsible for nothing!"

*Folks this company wants a fleet of self-driving trucks and cars, but they can't even develop a rational policy for lost property?!*

*







*

*This is why I drive Lyft, they got my back.*

*







*


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I have never found ANYTHING left in my car......any neither should you....


Only 2 times I found something in my car was from 2 cash tippers.

Funny how people that don't tip never leave anything behind.



Uberfunitis said:


> Some people amaze me on here how comfortable they are with lying, parents really are failing in teaching their children right from wrong.


Lol. 
You see the world around you and this is what troubles you?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp.cbs46.com/story/38133714/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone
> Published: May 7, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


Driver should be able to sue the rider and UBER should help.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> Driver should be able to sue the rider and UBER should help.


They don't have any grounds to sue.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Demon said:


> They don't have any grounds to sue.


If it was a private detective, they would have more than sufficient grounds to sue.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Had you followed the rule "I never find anything" you would not have any future concerns. If you happened to pass the general area where you dropped the pax off you could throw the thing that was not in your car out the window. Otherwise, a good smack with a hammer on that thing that never existed would have worked just as well.


No I try to return all items found in my vehicle I like the tips.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> They don't have any grounds to sue.


False arrest


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> False arrest


They had a warrant.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Last sentence of the OP says "We’re told the rider was able to retrieve the phone from the hub. The spokesperson goes on to say the rider did not inform police that she had picked up the phone."
So, the rider reported that the phone was stolen when it wasn't, based on that statement an arrest warrant was issued. Sue the rider for false arrest.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Last sentence of the OP says "We're told the rider was able to retrieve the phone from the hub. The spokesperson goes on to say the rider did not inform police that she had picked up the phone."
> So, the rider reported that the phone was stolen when it wasn't, based on that statement an arrest warrant was issued. Sue the rider for false arrest.


There's still no grounds for a lawsuit.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Last sentence of the OP says "We're told the rider was able to retrieve the phone from the hub. The spokesperson goes on to say the rider did not inform police that she had picked up the phone."
> So, the rider reported that the phone was stolen when it wasn't, based on that statement an arrest warrant was issued. Sue the rider for false arrest.


no as usual, this cbs news room full of ivy league grads, cannot seem to write....

what happened was,

*1. she reported the item stolen and filed a police report.

2. polcie contacted uber and uber gave them drivers phone and name, RATHER THAN ACT AS AN INTERMEDIARY LIKE THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE, the police issued a warrant.

2. weeks later the driver dropped the phone off at a hub.

3. the PAX at some point picked up the phone at the hub, but did not inform the police, because F it, I got my phone.

4. A YEAR LATER, this lady still had an outstanding warrant for her arrest.

5. Uber said they have obligation to do anything, DESPITE APPARENTLY INVOLVING THEMSELVES ALREADY by giving the police the drivers phone number. 
*​Sorry, but I think she might have well have grounds to sue, at the very least Uber for not contacting the police and telling them that the phone was returned.

Whether or not her attorney can demonstrate liability, that's another issue. More than likely, she can't afford the kind of attorney she needs, while Uber does nothing but hire attorneys, so from a purely cost based perspective, I woudn't bother if I was her.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> There's still no grounds for a lawsuit.


Oh, well ... there ya go. Case closed.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> a purely cost based perspective, I woudn't bother if I was her.


Or, she needs to find a hungry fresh grad that will take the case on contingency.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, well ... there ya go. Case closed.
> 
> Or, she needs to find a hungry fresh grad that will take the case on contingency.


Go for it. I encourage her to do so.

Morally/Ethically she's got a case for sure, DESPITE her lack of logical reasoning skills and holding to someone else's phone for two weeks....Uber is in the wrong here.

_1. Uber cannot simply give out the private information about driver without consent, and then claim they are innocent bystanders in this process.

2. Also, for having broken process to begin with, by which they THINK they are indemnifying themselves of liability for lost property._​


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i would love to see the police report


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Personally, I give the pax 2 days to report the item left in my car and make arrangements to retrieve it. After that it goes with the empty water bottles and cheeseburger wrappers these paxholes leave behind....right in the trash.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the pax must have known the judge or da, there was no theft here, they just wanted to be aholes
> 
> if he pax gets reactivated, i would just dump all phones in the trash using something so as to not leave fingerprints
> 
> there wouldnt be any way for them to prove you stole it if they cant prove you ever had it


I doubt they would take any fingerprint evidence over a silly incident like this.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jcarrolld said:


> I doubt they would take any fingerprint evidence over a silly incident like this.


if the da and judge are corrupt enough to have an arrest warrant issued over this, you don't want to give em anything to work with


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

All phones go out the window


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

Like who leaves their phone behind


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

So_cal_909760 said:


> Like who leaves their phone behind


You are preaching to the choir! Leaving a baby, I can understand, but your phone?! that's just insane.

*Baby on board: Uber driver carried on picking up passengers without realising customer left her toddler on back seat *

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...carried-picking-passengers-without-realising/​
"The driver then reportedly picked up another passenger, who did not question why there was a sleeping baby in the back. It was only when he picked up a second passenger that he realised what had happened."​


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

How about doing what I and others do. "ok, here we are, do you have everything you brought with you?" ok, have a great day. I tell them.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

MarkR said:


> How about doing what I and others do. "ok, here we are, do you have everything you brought with you?" ok, have a great day. I tell them.


*giggles*

As if telling PAX something is all you need to do...It's refreshing to see read stuff from newer drivers.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Turn it in at your local police station and be done it with it. Make no commitment to the pax. They care nothing about your time.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> *giggles*
> 
> As if telling PAX something is all you need to do...It's refreshing to see read stuff from newer drivers.


Brah, even if you give that silly speech, why would you have to remind someone to take their BABY with them?

LOL. Them new drivers.... they fall for the same fuber tactics every time!


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Just goes to show you, trying to be an Uber pet and working like you're an employee will get you NOTHING but deactivated in the long run. If I'm going to go out, I can say I did it MY way.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

If someone leaves their phone in my car and I find it before the next trip, I'll make every effort to return it. After the next, I'll drop it off at the nearest Uber Hub. I if the pax wants it back before that, then that is a trip they have to pay for. I'm not a babysitter or guardian of the pax, so they have to be responsible for their own actions or forgetfulness.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> You are preaching to the choir! Leaving a baby, I can understand, but your phone?! that's just insane.
> 
> *Baby on board: Uber driver carried on picking up passengers without realising customer left her toddler on back seat *
> 
> ...


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Step One: "No, I don't have it."

Step Two: Trash it.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I would've turned it in directly to nearest Police station the instant I noticed the phone in my car. Why wait "a few weeks" before you can find a hub to conveniently turn it in???

I've only had 2 pax to date leave phones (and wallet) in my rear seat.

First time it was when I first started driving with Lyft as their naive, surge chasing noobs, and they had just opened their new SoMa hub. It was bar fly hopping hours around 9pm so they were closed. So I stopped by a police station and tried to drop it off. Dispatch said they couldn't accept it but gave me a contact for an Officer whom Lyft CS could contact for regarding the incident. Returned the item to the Lyft hub the next morning and gave them the POC at the police station. Lyft hub rep thanked me and that was the end of the incident. Which makes me think that Good Samaritan intervention --especially because of that detective as a reference---was an unwitting cya that may have just saved my ass from potential deactivation. Because that whole time, the pax never texted me either because they were too drunk/hung over or didn't miss it. So I would've likely been deactivated the following day once the pax found their valuables missing.

The 2nd time, it was a business man/financial district pax (with wallet) dropped off near Market St. I did a precursory sweep while idling at the stop light and saw the phone on the back seat. A more detailed check revealed the wallet which had slipped under the rear of front pax seat. Immediately rounded the corner and was able to visually ID and alert the pax who was fortunately standing outside a corner SBUX at that point. He was so grateful I got a $10 tip and 5 star (said that was the first time in ages he rated AND tipped a driver in a long time).

After seeing the disingenious way Lyft has increasingly screwed over drivers (and lately customers with pricing) what has these Good Samaritan experiences taught me?

Even if you have a local hub, always find a law enforcement officer to cya (especially for highly valuable/expensive personal items which contain a record per pax personal info like cc, email, identity etc etc). <-- this tactic is MANDATORY if a pax accuses you of being under the influence. But it only works if they leave their character assassination feedback within minutes of leaving the vehicle.

If you can't cya, then kill yourself before ever trusting Lyft (or Uber). Both rideshares now appear to have collectively degenerated in their culture towards their driver base to the point of no return.

Because in that eternal mortal struggle between you and the world, always bet on LyfUber screwing you.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> Even if you have a local hub, always find a law enforcement officer to cya (especially for highly valuable/expensive personal items which contain a record per pax personal info like cc, email, identity etc etc). <-- this tactic is MANDATORY if a pax accuses you of being under the influence. But it only works if they leave their character assassination feedback within minutes of leaving the vehicle.
> 
> If you can't cya, then kill yourself before ever trusting Lyft (or Uber). Both rideshares now appear to have collectively degenerated in their culture towards their driver base to the point of no return.


Dashcam with LCD pointed towards PAX also helps with CYA & Deterrence.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

DexNex said:


> In many urban jurisdictions, including the City of Seattle (where I am), you are required to check your vehicle for lost items after each ride. Transportation providers are further required to have a process for custody and return of such items (i.e. you can drop lost items at the Hub). You may want to check your local regulations.


They can require you to look, but they can't require you to find


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Phones left in my car get stomped and chunked in a golf course water hazard. You're an adult so take responsibility for your items. You leave something behind..... toughshit.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Uberdummy said:


> Phones left in my car get stomped and chunked in a golf course water hazard. You're an adult so take responsibility for your items. You leave something behind..... toughshit.


Lot of thread topics/stories here about driver trying to do right thing and then getting screwed by Uber/Lyft or pax. I'm in it for me, myself and I.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

The phone goes into the bushes at the nearest strip club!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Tom Harding said:


> If someone leaves their phone in my car and I find it before the next trip, I'll make every effort to return it. After the next, I'll drop it off at the nearest Uber Hub. I if the pax wants it back before that, then that is a trip they have to pay for. I'm not a babysitter or guardian of the pax, so they have to be responsible for their own actions or forgetfulness.


What do you reccomend when the nearest uber hub is HOURS away.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

i sell the phone in the hood for $50


----------

